# Smith-Peterson osteotomy/laminectomy



## Nelson (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi,
Can you report a Smith-Peterson osteotomy and a laminectomy on the same level? Thanks. 
Kathy


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 4, 2009)

No...an osteotomy includes a laminectomy.


----------



## dianarod (Sep 23, 2010)

If surgeon does osteotomy and laminectomy for decompression can I bill for laminectomy?


----------

